# E-Bike: Events, gatherings, demos, ride areas, Post em here!



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Let's see if we can get a sticky on this...
...post all your legal riding areas, events, gatherings, demos pertaining to e-bikes:

Let's keep this a positive thread, allowing it to help noobs and others looking for good info. There are 50 other threads for fighting and cursing the electric snake we call e bikes!...thanks!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

The Santa Monica Mountains Conservency has permitted ebikes with no throttle on all of their trails for months. The signs still say "no motorized vehicles", but the Rangers and the trail monitor groups all say that electric motors are permitted. This is in the spirit of the CA law making Class 1 and 2 ebikes the legal equivalent of pushbikes on State roads, bike paths and trails.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Anything east of Denver I will be there !!!!!


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Shocking news...

The Electric Bike Expo Is Coming To A Place Near You - Electric Bike Action


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Motostrano Ebike Dirt Demo. Nothing technical in this place, but you'll be able to ride short and steep uphills and gentle descents on dirt trails. If you've never tried an ebike...Here you go!

Get Up Early & Get Dirty Ebike Demo - San Francisco Bay Area e-Bike Meetup (San Francisco, CA) - Meetup


----------

